# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guz na plecach

## justine

kilka miesięcy temu u mamy na plecach  ( 48 lat) pojawił się guzek nie sprawiał on problemów ale ostatnio zaczął sie powiększać i jest z jednej strony zaczerwieniony, guzek jest lekko ruchomy, czym on możne być tłuszczakiem ?

wygląda on tak



z góry dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi

----------

